# 1962 Jag on ebay



## JimR56 (Feb 17, 2020)

Wow... and... wow...









						PRISTINE 1962 SCHWINN JAGUAR ALL ORIGINAL tank bicycle- Corvette,Panther,Phantom  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for PRISTINE 1962 SCHWINN JAGUAR ALL ORIGINAL tank bicycle- Corvette,Panther,Phantom at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 17, 2020)

OMG! That's the one to have, the bottom of the kickstand doesn't have a scratch on  it! Unreal, cleanest Jag I've ever seen.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 17, 2020)

Daaaaang. 
I can't imagine they come much cleaner than that. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 17, 2020)

Benchmark Bike - - - - - -Plain and Simple


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 17, 2020)

It’s nice, but 3800$ nice?


----------



## JimR56 (Feb 17, 2020)

ZE52414 said:


> It’s nice, but 3800$ nice?



That was the reason for my second "wow".    Anybody know if that would be a record price?


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 17, 2020)

JimR56 said:


> That was the reason for my second "wow".    Anybody know if that would be a record price?



My guess is if the bike is OG and unrestored it would probably fetch 1500 and that is extremely high in my opinion. No way they get over 3k.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 17, 2020)

ZE52414 said:


> My guess is if the bike is OG and unrestored it would probably fetch 1500 and that is extremely high in my opinion. No way they get over 3k.




About 9 years ago a mint Coppertone 63-64 Jag sold for $1800. That was crazy.


----------



## JimR56 (Feb 17, 2020)

Maybe some of you guys saw the '59 (also red) Corvette that was on ebay for a few months recently.  It looked almost as clean as this Jag, but it sat for quite awhile at $1499 (seller didn't want to ship, so there's also that).


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 17, 2020)

I think I’d have a hard time paying over 800$ for a Schwinn middleweight.  I do recall the corvette. If I’m not mistaken didn’t it sell for big bucks?  
I don’t think I remember the copper.  It must’ve been pretty sweet for 1800 lol.  Probably about 800 More than anyone else would’ve paid.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 17, 2020)

JimR56 said:


> Maybe some of you guys saw the '59 (also red) Corvette that was on ebay for a few months recently.  It looked almost as clean as this Jag, but it sat for quite awhile at $1499 (seller didn't want to ship, so there's also that).




That Corvette had some issues like the wrong seat, no chain and I forget what else. It sold for $1100.

Good communication, A+++eBay seller, Thanks!!!
1959 Schwinn Corvette BEAUTFUL NOS 2 speed deluxe Original Paint Chevrolet Chevy (#123798267328)o***r (462)
US $1,100.00


----------



## JimR56 (Feb 17, 2020)

Thanks Gary.  I had forgotten about the missing chain (no big deal there though, right?).  Not sure I knew about the seat being incorrect.  Had pretty nice original paint, though.  Anyway, I guess $1100 was at least a bit more realistic.

I'm relatively new to all this, so I'm trying to get a handle on a lot of things.  A few things I've noticed about middleweights...

People don't list them (at least not many nice complete bikes) very often here in the sale/trade forum.  No idea why, so feel free to explain...
The vast majority of nice ones I see for sale (ebay, Craigslist) tend to be located in the midwest, especially Ohio, Michigan, Illinois, Indiana, out to Pennsylvania...
They seem to be almost nonexistent way out here in my neck of the woods, and when they do turn up, they're priced far higher than in other regions of the country.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 17, 2020)

I've been keeping an eye on middleweights for a while now.   I do see some VERY high asking prices on some.    I wonder if the sellers think they can get prices close to their Balloon tire counterparts.    A Middleweight and a Ballooner are TWO different beasts.   I feel I've gotten some really good deals on a few of my middleweights - - - - - -some maybe not such good deals- - - - - -but , I do like 'em ( Along with my Ballooners )    They can shoot for the moon on their asking price......................but , will eventually have to come down to earth to sell it .   Just my 2c.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 17, 2020)

it's clean - - - - - -and WAY under $3800.00  http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=184071614918


----------



## JimR56 (Feb 17, 2020)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> it's clean - - - - - -and WAY under $3800.00  http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=184071614918



Thanks Curtis, I saw that a few weeks ago.  Nice, but not original like the above Jag.  Even being the novice that I am, I could tell as soon as I looked at the photos that it had been re-painted.  Not sure how... I guess I bring some of that kind of sense from the other "collector" worlds I've been involved in (vintage guitars, decorative arts, etc).  Anyway, nice bike, and I do like those white slimline tanks, but... I lean toward original paint (hopefully nice original paint!).


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 17, 2020)

Correct .................about the re-paint/ powder coating .   But once again look at that price .  to me it's high  .     like I said .........I'm keeping an eye on 'em.   I guess we'll have to see a years worth of "Realized" prices to see if this is a wish - -  - - - or a reality .   Who knows ?     And Yes " It's only original once " Is Foremost and front and center !!


----------



## JimR56 (Feb 17, 2020)

Yeah, $1500 for a re-paint- especially a '68 middleweight- struck me as a reach.  But I try to avoid criticizing anybody's prices, really.  People have every right to try to get as much as they can, and then let the chips fall where they may.  And I respect the effort involved in making a bike like this look as good as it does.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 17, 2020)

JimR56 said:


> Thanks Gary.  I had forgotten about the missing chain (no bid deal there though, right?).  Not sure I knew about the seat being incorrect.  Had pretty nice original paint, though.  Anyway, I guess $1100 was at least a bit more realistic.
> 
> I'm relatively new to all this, so I'm trying to get a handle on a lot of things.  A few things I've noticed about middleweights...
> 
> ...




Your observations are pretty accurate. In this area and most likely southern California there were no barns, basements or high attics to store bikes and junk so everything was disposed of one way or another. It wasn't until the 80's when new homes around here were built with garages and prior to the mid 60's the majority of homes only had a *one* car carport. Lack of storage space contributed to the lack of nice vintage bikes around here today. Almost all the bikes I've picked up locally were brought here from another state by the families that owned them.


----------



## JimR56 (Feb 17, 2020)

I was born in 1956, and my childhood bicycle memories from the 60's revolve mostly around Stingrays.  I didn't have a Schwinn (I think my "Stingray" may have been a Monark Marauder), but I think most of the kids in my neighborhood with Schwinn bikes had Stingrays.  I have no clear memories of seeing Jags/Vettes/Panthers/etc, let alone having any interactions with kids who owned them.  No memories of Phantoms or other ballooners in our neighborhood, either.  Makes me wonder about the local market at the time.  I think "3-speeds" (lightweight versions) were pretty popular, in fact my parents had matching early 60's 'Racers', as I recall.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 17, 2020)

Just remembered one other thing fishy about that $1100 1959 Corvette. When I posted the listing here I mentioned the bike was put together and not all original. A 59 model Corvette 2 speed wouldn't have the auto 2 speed, it would have the Bendix manual 2 speed with shifter.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Feb 19, 2020)

Oh, GAWD!!! That bike is so gorgeous I just (*)(*)37 my shorts But not to the tune of $3,800 bucks!!
 I saved all the pics to my hard drive. Certainly is a looker, though.
Bike is clean enough to eat offa!


----------



## JimR56 (Feb 19, 2020)

Schwinndemonium said:


> I saved all the pics to my hard drive.



Me too.  I added them to some other great Jag pics on my hard drive... like, uh, *four* *beauties* in *different* *colors* owned by some guy in Pennsylvania...    (that green "fantasy" 5-speed gets me every time)


----------



## phantom (Feb 19, 2020)

Agree with everyone, it's a beautiful bike but for me it would have to a a 3 speed with hand brakes. Never cared for kickback hubs.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 19, 2020)

well, the longer it goes without selling, the more wear it will incur and the less valuable it will become.


----------



## JimR56 (May 20, 2020)

Didn't like it at $3800?  How about $4800?  http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=184173933997


----------



## Freqman1 (May 21, 2020)

Dilusional!


----------



## hzqw2l (May 21, 2020)

Must be the standard covid-19 pricing increase.


----------



## redline1968 (May 21, 2020)

Wonder if it was my old jag..  :0 I had twins  one had a couple chips this one was near perfect.


----------



## GTs58 (May 21, 2020)

redline1968 said:


> Wonder if it was my old jag..  :0 I had twins  one had a couple chips this one was near perfect.View attachment 1198442




Yours is earlier, but super nice also.


----------



## redline1968 (May 22, 2020)

That’s interesting what makes it earlier?   Thought mk 4’s were same.


GTs58 said:


> Yours is earlier, but super nice also.


----------



## Oilit (Jun 4, 2020)

redline1968 said:


> That’s interesting what makes it earlier?   Thought mk 4’s were same.



It looks like yours has the earlier style rear rack and headlight. And the two rivet seat was in 1962, '61 and earlier had three rivets, although I can't see yours well enough to tell. The differences were mostly just details.


----------

